

F# from your browser - btian
http://test.tryfsharp.org/Create

======
tikhonj
This seems to depend on Silverlight and so doesn't work on my system.
(Actually, I'm just guessing that it needs Silverlight--the page explaining
why it doesn't work _also_ doesn't work. Either way, it doesn't work.)

You should check out OCaml on the browser[1]. This takes advantage of
js_of_ocaml, which is a very good OCaml to JavaScript compiler. You can also
try running OCaml with access to the browser apis[2], which is pretty cool.

[1]: <http://try.ocamlpro.com/>

[2]: <http://try.ocamlpro.com/js_of_ocaml/>

~~~
numlocked
The reason the dependency exists is because silverlight includes the .net
compiler and, in addition to literally executing the code on the client, is
used for a lot of the IDE sugar, like Intellisense. Additionally, you don't
just get the f# language here but also access to a lot of the standard .net
libraries. So while I agree it's annoying that the dependency exists, it's not
an arbitrary requirement to do accomplish something that could have easily
been replicated in another technology

~~~
loeg
Sure, but what makes the whole "in a browser" genre interesting is that
(usually) you don't need special dependencies to get started. If I need
Silverlight and the whole .NET compiler, why not just tell me to download
Visual F# Express Edition to get started?

~~~
vailripper
Because silverlight takes all of 15 seconds to download and install, and
Visual F# is an hour+ to install, plus a couple hundred megabytes of
additional assets?

~~~
simgidacav
Complexity. Target achieved.

~~~
Rickasaurus
Well, it's not like the apt-get solution is a whole lot more elegant:
[http://thecodedecanter.wordpress.com/2012/09/06/installing-m...](http://thecodedecanter.wordpress.com/2012/09/06/installing-
monodevelop-3-with-fsharp-support-on-ubuntu/)

~~~
drivebyacct2
That's... not apt-get. Three commands that can be copy and pasted is about
10000x more elegant. In that it works in Linux and Siverlight doesn't.

~~~
Rickasaurus
In most cases Moonlight works just fine for my F# silverlight stuff. You
should give it a go.

------
kvb
Be sure to check out the content on the Learn pages [1], which present a
structured introduction to various aspects of the language (as opposed to the
blank slate of the Create page). The examples really show off what you can do
with F#, even in the browser environment (type providers with IntelliSense,
charting, etc.).

[1] <http://test.tryfsharp.org/Learn>

~~~
jonathanwallace
That's the first thing I did and that is what makes this an impressive
offering. The smoothness of the introduction is very well done and you can
easily see how it slowly introduces a novice, which you can easily skip as a
more experienced dev because of how well it is structured. A difficult
challenge which they've pulled off well.

------
thejosh
>Welcome to Try F#! Your system does not support the execution of F# code in
the browser. >For additional help: <http://test.tryfsharp.org/Help>

Help doesn't do anything. Thanks?

~~~
Rickasaurus
That's the beta site and it seems to be down at the moment. Have you looked at
<http://www.tryfsharp.org/Tutorials.aspx>

~~~
kristianp
Chrome on Debian user here, that link actually provided a link to a moonlight
installer for chrome (crx file), however chrome no longer allows downloaded
extensions to be installed.

Just tried firefox (called Iceweasel in Debian), and moonlight installed ok,
but I got this message:

// Due to differences between Silverlight and Moonlight, the Linux version of
the // Try F# control is not fully functional at this time. // // We will make
the Try F# control available on this page as soon as all issues // are
resolved. Please check back later and thank you for your understanding. //

~~~
Rickasaurus
That is a shame. Thanks for putting the effort in.

------
sbrother
I'm interested in learning F# but can't get past the "Your system does not
support the execution of F# code in the browser." Any other pretty painless
way to try it? I've been messing with Haskell and like it a lot but it would
be nice to have access to the .NET libraries when I wanted them.

~~~
Rickasaurus
You can run it in mono (it's part of the standard package now) or you can give
it a go on tryfs.net once the load goes down.

If you're on windows, there's an addon for VS2012 Express Web Edition for F#:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/fsharpteam/archive/2012/09/12/announ...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/fsharpteam/archive/2012/09/12/announcing-
the-release-of-f-tools-for-visual-studio-express-2012-for-web.aspx)

------
Rickasaurus
Also cool, all of the samples on <http://fssnip.net> can be loaded into
tryfsharp.org and tryfs.net with the click of a button.

------
wging
I can't help notice some similarity in name and motivation to
<http://tryclj.com> .

<http://www.tryfsharp.org/Help> 404s for me. My browser "does not support the
execution of F# code in the browser", probably because I don't have
Silverlight.

I install Silverlight (for Chrome on OS X). "Could not load Silverlight Plug-
In."

~~~
riffraff
you may have missed it but sites like this have been around for a lot of time,
so the similarity and motivation are obviously similar :)

TryRuby (which I believe was the first for a non-toy language, and the starter
of the try* nomenclature) was put online somewhen in 2005 IIRC.

------
gtani
2 new F# books

<http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920024033.do>

<http://www.manning.com/petricek2/>

------
sojacques
That's a very interesting learning resource. I wish something similar came for
Scala or Clojure (as opposed to tryclj, which does not have all those "Learn"
pages).

~~~
gtani
Here's a monstrous list of online sandboxed REPLs, i think the first group,
codepad, IDEone, etc can do scala and clojure but probably you'll want to go
with one of the one click donwloads like Haskell platform, the typesafe
installer or leiningen, unless they've somehow developed a miraculous
classpath hell resolver.

[http://jkirchartz.com/2012/06/rocking-stackoverflow-sites-
to...](http://jkirchartz.com/2012/06/rocking-stackoverflow-sites-to.html)

<http://joel.franusic.com/Online-REPs-and-REPLs>

------
Permit
The Intellisense doesn't seem to work for me. Ctr-Space brings up the dialog
which just contains "Loading..."

------
saosebastiao
F# really does look like an amazing language. I'll consider it seriously when
someone ports it to the JVM.

